# 6'10" in College....



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

How many players like Michael Beasley were known as 6'10" in college until NBA pre-draft camps proved otherwise?
It seems there's always a handful of players every year with grossly inflated heights. Any others come to mind?


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-measurements/


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

blake griffin.....


claimed to be 6'10"....


turned out to be 6'10 in shoes......6'8 3/4" without shoes.....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

stevemc said:


> Apparently he's playing basketball in heels...


apparently it's working for him......27/12 in his first professional game.....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Apparently he's playing basketball in inch and a quarter heels...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

how the hell did i quote you before you posted?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> how the hell did i quote you before you posted?


lol, it's the eye of the tiger or something.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> blake griffin.....
> 
> 
> claimed to be 6'10"....
> ...


if he claimed to be 6'10 and measured out to be 6'10, he doesn't exactly belong in this thread.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> if he claimed to be 6'10 and measured out to be 6'10, he doesn't exactly belong in this thread.


6'10" with shoes

6'8 3/4" without shoes


yes he does belong in this thread......being that he is only 6'8 3/4".......


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> *6'10" with shoes*
> 
> 6'8 3/4" without shoes
> 
> ...


that means he's 6'10.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> that means he's 6'10.


yes, because people are born with shoes attatched to their feet....


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> yes, because people are born with shoes attatched to their feet....












check his feet. are there shoes on them?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> check his feet. are there shoes on them?


and if he were to wear shoes with 2" lifts in them, blake would shoot up to 6'11"???


there's a reason why they take height without shoes......it's a baseline of their true height.....


you often make some dumbazz arguements, but this one takes the cake....lmao....


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> and if he were to wear shoes with 2" lifts in them, blake would shoot up to 6'11"???
> 
> 
> there's a reason why they take height without shoes......it's a baseline of their true height.....
> ...


right, because their non basketball playing height has anything to do with basketball? he's 6'10 in shoes, he's 6'10 on the basketball court, for all purposes that i care about he's 6'10.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I wish I knew who said this but it was like "Yea I'm 6'9 without shoes and 6'10 with shoes but when I'm playing basketball I'm wearing shoes so I'm 6'10."


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

So what happens if he gets shoes with a thinner sole, they going to list him at 6'9"?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

stevemc said:


> So what happens if he gets shoes with a thinner sole, they going to list him at 6'9"?


if he measures 6'9 in shoes, then yes he would be 6'9. if he measures 6'10 in shoes, then he's 6'10.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> if he measures 6'9 in shoes, then yes he would be 6'9. if he measures 6'10 in shoes, then he's 6'10.


It was a joke but honestly all shoes do not have the same sized soles.

Anyway, this thread was for listing players who weren't actually their heights they were listed at in college not getting into the with shoes without shoes debate. There's already a good number of arguments over this already no need to rehash it. Dig up the old posts and enjoy the classics if you will.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> and if he were to wear shoes with 2" lifts in them, blake would shoot up to 6'11"???
> 
> 
> there's a reason why they take height without shoes......it's a baseline of their true height.....
> ...


I'd have to say that YOU are the one in the wrong here, actually.


----------

